

The 5 Ps: Achieving Focus in Any Endeavor - cek
http://ceklog.kindel.com/2011/06/14/the-5-ps-achieving-focus-in-any-endeavor/

======
sriramk
I'm a big fan of the 5 P's and the author does a great job talking about them.

My very first week at Microsoft, I was looking through internal videos when I
saw a video from J Allard titled something like 'How to be a PM at Microsoft'.
It made a huge impression on 20-year old me, fresh out of college. J made a
ton of good points and a lot of it centered around the 5 P's.

The funny thing about them is that you would think they were obvious and
straightforward and every team would have them. But like PG asking people "who
wants this/who will pay for this?, the 5 Ps are a surprisingly effective tool
and rules to live by.

For folks at MSFT, I suggest digging out the entire video by J. No idea where
it is still posted though (used to be on the old AskPM site).

------
DrPizza
I like the parts where he related the 5Ps directly to WP7's development, the
context is useful and interesting.

It also explains, I think, why WP7 is such an un-Microsoft product in so many
ways, and why I love using it. It's focused in a way that other products from
the company just _aren't_, and it's much better for it.

